# changing ear muffs



## stumpjumper83 (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally after several years, the cushions on my muffs, attached to a stihl saw helmet, wore out.

I did manage to get a new set of covers, but what do you use to clean the old glue off the plastic so the new set get a good seal?


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 27, 2010)

stumpjumper83 said:


> Finally after several years, the cushions on my muffs, attached to a stihl saw helmet, wore out.



Try this on: Finally after several years, i realized that uv breakdown made my whole helmet worthless and I just replace the whole thing.

Just a hint.


----------



## Dayto (Feb 27, 2010)

Brake clean , and razor blade will get the old glue off .

And Ya im with Hammerlogging I have 3 Helmets for a reason , I did not even you you could replace the cushons .There is a nice powersaw shop here on the island that sells a off-shore ear muffs (Helmet style) for only $23.


----------



## 385XP (Feb 27, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> Try this on: Finally after several years, i realized that uv breakdown made my whole helmet worthless and I just replace the whole thing.
> 
> Just a hint.


:agree2ont be cheap on safety equipment.


----------



## dancan (Feb 27, 2010)

The last set of muffs that I had fall apart I replaced them with these 







http://www.peltor.com/peltor.com/non_detail.cfm?prod_family=Muff H10&ind_prod_num=H10P3E001


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 28, 2010)

A good test to check your helmet is to press it hard between your hands if you here brittle cracking sound it's to old and should be replaced !!


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Feb 28, 2010)

well, when I bought the muff cushions, I asked the owner of the saw shop how long the hard hats were good for. He told me that they are good for 5 or 6k hours.

I use my hard hat maybe 30 days a year... I did buy a new one though, this way I'll have one for the ocasional helper.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 28, 2010)

Store the helmet dark and not to warm and it live much longer !!!
max should be 5 years but i find the press test safer cause helmets can be done after 3 years as well as they can survive for 10 years


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 28, 2010)

Stump; .. Seriously Hard hats and the suspension in them are very inexpensive !!!!!!!!!!! 4 times hard hats have saved me from death ect. All the info given in this thread is true and accurate ... Molded into the shell inner surface of the shell is the dates when it was made and when it is no longer usable ... ..
. A guy who was on the same cutting crew I was on one time in Ketchikan. got a widow maker on him ... it hit him so hard that it broke the roof of his mouth in half, lengthwise I don,t know if it broke his neck but it smashed his shoulder, broke his arm , and just permanently messed him up .. But his wife would have been a widow and his kids fatherless if his hard hat wouldn,t have worked ...... He was cutting helicopter wood in Ward Cove when this happened .... .. I can write a small book of guys who have been saved by their hard hat . Both in the timber and in construction ............. If you want a hat to last longer , get a Skull Bucket ..Cap style ...... But a new plastic hard hat is only 10 or 15 dollars and the muffs Dan posted snap right into the slots and the screen snaps onto them .........


----------

